# ShootsmarterTV



## alexsiemer (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone else purchased a membership to Shootsmartertv.com?  I was going to try it out and wanted to see if anyone else had??


----------



## nataliecrain (Nov 28, 2007)

I did actually purchase the 10 hour ticket so I could check out the site and see what it was like.  Basically it gave me access to all of their videos that they sell on the website plus some extras that they have made for other projects.  I know they are adding a lot of other videos like Don Blairs library as well as a seminar series.  I am going to buy the year subscription.  Its still 1/3 the price of the DVD Library they sell on their store.  Hope this helps!

Natalie


----------

